# School Ages in Alberta etc!



## chattertons (Jan 1, 2011)

My family and I are moving to Edmonton in July 2011. We have an area picked out and are buying a home on the outskirts of the city. I am trying to look into schools and I seem o be going round in circles with ages etc! My eldest child is 5 and will be at the start of the 2001/12 school year. Does that mean Kindergarten? Is this mandatory and widely available? Is it free? We are keen t get him to school as he has laready done most of a year at school in the UK?
Any help would be great!
Elyse
xx
:ranger:


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

chattertons said:


> My family and I are moving to Edmonton in July 2011. We have an area picked out and are buying a home on the outskirts of the city. I am trying to look into schools and I seem o be going round in circles with ages etc! My eldest child is 5 and will be at the start of the 2001/12 school year. Does that mean Kindergarten? Is this mandatory and widely available? Is it free? We are keen t get him to school as he has laready done most of a year at school in the UK?
> Any help would be great!
> Elyse
> xx
> :ranger:


Have you tried to Google something like "Edmonton schools" , I just did, and got 11,900,000 results, YOU should be able to find out all your answers, most kids start grade one when they are 5, and it should be free if its a public school, it is in BC


----------



## chattertons (Jan 1, 2011)

kimo said:


> Have you tried to Google something like "Edmonton schools" , I just did, and got 11,900,000 results, YOU should be able to find out all your answers, most kids start grade one when they are 5, and it should be free if its a public school, it is in BC


Thank you. Have had fun with google and many other pages on many different web sites up to this point but its nice to hear from people actually there who have faced the same tasks we face when we arrive. I think I have quite a good grasp on what we need to do.
Cheers
Elyse


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi in alberta kids go to kindergarden at 5 my son will be six next month and is in kindergarden they are in the schools but its not full time some do mornings or afternoons or like our school he goes 2 full days one week and 3 full days the second hope this helps x


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> Hi in alberta kids go to kindergarden at 5 my son will be six next month and is in kindergarden they are in the schools but its not full time some do mornings or afternoons or like our school he goes 2 full days one week and 3 full days the second hope this helps x


You are right, I was thinking, in BC you are 5 years older than the grade you are in, but typed 5 years old instead of 6 for grade one, and of course you can't edit things after 15 minutes on here.


----------

